# Unit 93 Wyoming Pronghorn



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have always figured that it is never too early to start to look at next years hunting plans soooooooo. 

I'm looking at unit 93 in Wyoming for pronghorn north of Kemmer for 2018. It has good draw odds for the points that I have but I was a real young kid the last time that I was up in that area. So can anyone here shed some light on the unit for me? I know that it has one plus and that is Fontenelle Reservoir for some fishing if the hunting isn't any good


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm traveling right now but I'll try to pm you some info in the next week or two. Message me if you don't hear back from me


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

No problem, I have 9-10 months before I need to apply. :mrgreen:


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I saw a freak last weekend in the la barge meadows area. He will be a big freak next year if he survives the year. He would be a little small to shoot this year. Horns were at a 45 degree angle. 

There are a few decent goats near Viva this year. There is actually quite a lot of fawns considering the winter. 

There are a few goats towards fontenelle that would require an additional good look.

A few goats in the slate ridge area that look decent. 

The biggest goats I have seen this year have been in 96, 100, and 94. Of course there is a big goat that lives in Diamondville city limits, not a monster - but a big goat. 

It is a good tag to have and I believe there is a landowner on the Wyoming website that will allow you to hunt his land.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I know where there are some goats in 93. I have two brothers in Kemmererer so I get up there a bit. I think it would be pretty likely to kill a really nice goat in this unit if a guy put his mind to it. ------SS


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

The biggest one Ive seen was in 94. Ive seen a couple really nice ones in 93, my friends wife shot a great buck (78") in 2015 in 93. I drive to LaBarge, Big Piney a lot, dont overlook 98. If you draw Ill be happy to help out, I can drive around and show ya some spots or just tell ya.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I saw a freak last weekend in the la barge meadows area. He will be a big freak next year if he survives the year. He would be a little small to shoot this year. Horns were at a 45 degree angle.
> 
> There are a few decent goats near Viva this year. There is actually quite a lot of fawns considering the winter.
> 
> ...


Last yerthere was one whose tips went forward up by the Chevron.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for the info even if it is a year early. 

Now I just need to talk my hunting partner into putting in for a special tag for the unit.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

bugchuker said:


> The biggest one Ive seen was in 94. Ive seen a couple really nice ones in 93, my friends wife shot a great buck (78") in 2015 in 93. I drive to LaBarge, Big Piney a lot, dont overlook 98. If you draw Ill be happy to help out, I can drive around and show ya some spots or just tell ya.


 I meant to type 89 instead of 98.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Here are a couple 93 'lopes. My buck I don't have a good field photo of so here's a pic of the mount after 14 years on the wall to go with the as he lay photo. He was shot about 1.5 hrs before my dad's buck. Mine was just shy of 85" B&C and my dad's was in the high 70s despite having almost no flags (his mass above the prong and 16" height sure helped!)


----------

